# Selbstgemalte Bilder



## tschilpi (5. Oktober 2007)

Zeigt mal eure Selbstgemalte Bilder^^

Mir war grad langweilig: http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=m...tauren07eg2.jpg


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Oktober 2007)

Für'n Anfang finde ich das richtig gut. So gut könnte ich nie zeichnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (6. Oktober 2007)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Uktawa (6. Oktober 2007)

Sieht irgendiwe aus wie abgepaust...kommt mir auch bekannt vor..hmm.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (6. Oktober 2007)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Sieht irgendiwe aus wie abgepaust...kommt mir auch bekannt vor..hmm..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Is nicht abgepaust, aber Waffe usw sind vonnem Beispiel genommen, Muster von Rüssi und so selbst gemacht


----------



## Richerd (10. Oktober 2007)

Wennst von dir ist GZ 



Für alles die es nicht wissen 
Hier
*auf drittes Bild zeig*


Mfg Atrion


----------



## Veasha (10. Oktober 2007)

*schmunzel* ich kritzel ja auch selber einwenig rum- wollte mich eigentlich nicht hierzu äußern... muss jetzt nach dem letzten post aber doch lachen! *wischt sich ein tränchen weg* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @richerd


----------



## tschilpi (10. Oktober 2007)

Richerd schrieb:


> Wennst von dir ist GZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo davon hab ich Waffen usw


----------



## Richerd (11. Oktober 2007)

Mh hab das mal angeschaut irgent wie schauen sich auch die texturen ähnlich aber naja trotzdem net schlecht (vielleicht mach ich auch mal was ^^ )


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Oktober 2007)

Ist zwar noch nicht fertig aber naja, damit hier mal noch was anderes als dem Bild des TE ist

http://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=manhunterfd0.jpg


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Oktober 2007)

RESPEKT!!!

Das ist ja mal ein geiles Bild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (11. Oktober 2007)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ist zwar noch nicht fertig aber naja, damit hier mal noch was anderes aus dem Bild des TE ist
> 
> http://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=manhunterfd0.jpg


Jo, geiles Bild

arbeite auch gerade an einem neuen Bild.. sollte bald fertig sein.. aber diesmal ganz selbst gemacht^^


----------



## Veasha (12. Oktober 2007)

Jo das sieht schon wieder ganz anders aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leanala (15. Oktober 2007)

Also das zweite Bild hier in Farbe ist richtig gut....genau den selben Wolf hat mein Hunter O_o

aber zu dem ersten Bild muss ich sagen...gut und schön...abgepaust ist es auch nicht...aber vollends abgemalt....denn die Winkel und größen stimmen nicht überein...demnach nicht abgepaust^^


----------



## Veasha (16. Oktober 2007)

Leanala schrieb:


> aber zu dem ersten Bild muss ich sagen...gut und schön...abgepaust ist es auch nicht...aber vollends abgemalt....denn die Winkel und größen stimmen nicht überein...demnach nicht abgepaust^^



Ich kenn mich nicht wirklich so mit Abpausen aus -- nur aus der Grundschulzeit -- und an genau diese Zeit hat mich das 1. Bild erinnert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Größen kann man ja auch bekanntlich verändern *gg*

Aber wie schon gesgat, das 2. ist ja auch merklich besser!


----------



## nalcarya (23. November 2007)

Nachtgoblin (auf noch nicht gezeichnetem Reitsquig^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scribble-Illu zu Herrin des Feuers von Subway to Sally



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab noch viel, viel mehr, aber die beiden gefallen mir im Augenblick ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (24. November 2007)

ist halt schon mal viel geiler als das vom ts.

das vom ts sieht ziemlich schief aus, die hörner zB. male selber sehr viel, look @ "malschule baunatal"


----------



## Nillonde (24. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist von mir... da hab ich meine Stifte ausprobiert.

http://www.hexengefluester.de/index.php?styleid=8
Den Forenstyle hier hab ich auch mit Bleistiftzeichnungen von mir gemacht (dier herzen, die handschrift).
Das meiste meiner Werke hab ich ausm Internet genommen, es klauen mir einfach zu viele Leute und geben es als ihr eigenes aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin nicht die tollste Zeichnerin *g* Mit Grafiken bin ich besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.s. nur falls einer fragt, antworte ich gleich ^^ 
Nein der Forenstyle ist nicht zum downloaden, den hab ich nur für mein Forum gemacht. Ich zeig das jetzt auch nur wegen den selbst gezeichneten Sachen die drin sind.


----------

